# UAC Blog: Steepness



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Utah Avalanche Center has been doing what I would call a World Class blog on back country travel, the thought process, and dangers involved. It is just flat out excellent. The latest article is right on par. 

A great discussion on slope steepness, the decision process, dangers involved. If you haven't been reading their blog, I suggest you browse through it. I have learned a lot from it this year. 

Blog: Steepness | utahavalanchecenter.org


----------

